# Transition or other social/enviro integrated work mamas?



## joyrises (May 15, 2007)

I'm working on Transition in my town, and would love to connect with mamas who are doing that or similar work.

How do you explain your activism to your kids?


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

moved to the activism forum.


----------



## Callimom (Sep 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joyrises* 
I'm working on Transition in my town, and would love to connect with mamas who are doing that or similar work.

How do you explain your activism to your kids?

I've signed up with our Transition town team but it seems to be quite sleepy over the summer. Not a lot happening. I am hoping it picks up in the fall.

How old are your kids? We do most of our volunteering and activism as a family and so talking to my kids about it is sort of incorporated into actually doing it.
I have a blog about our family activism.

I find it challenging to maintain the balance for my kids between action and hope with being overwhelmed. I haven't always got this right but with my younger kids I try to keep it as light and action oriented as possible.


----------

